#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Artificial Inteligence >  >  Artificial Intelligence: What If AI Takes Over The World?

## Moana

Hello, Guys!


The era of artificial intelligence has been revolving in the recent times. Robots and machine learning have become the present trend and every one of us is in desperate need of this tech, mostly tech companies.

*Apart from the benefits that a customer and a business gain from artificial intelligence, what do you think are the disadvantages the world would face of artificial intelligence?
*
gs.jpg
*Dear reader, your views are very much appreciated!*

----------


## Assassin

> Hello, Guys!
> 
> 
> The era of artificial intelligence has been revolving in the recent times. Robots and machine learning have become the present trend and every one of us is in desperate need of this tech, mostly tech companies.
> 
> *Apart from the benefits that a customer and a business gain from artificial intelligence, what do you think are the disadvantages the world would face of artificial intelligence?
> *
> gs.jpg
> *Dear reader, your views are very much appreciated!*


Better watch I robot, it explain in clear detail how our futer will be. It shows how human and robot interation will be in future.

----------


## Moana

> Better watch I robot, it explain in clear detail how our futer will be. It shows how human and robot interation will be in future.


Hey Assasin!

For sure I'll watch the movie, that should be Will Smith's right? Does the movie revolve about a good connection with the robots or a bad dominating one?

----------

